# newbie slingshooter



## rybak138dw (Apr 4, 2013)

hey guys i just purchased a barnett black widow is it ok to learn on? advice is always nice thank you guys.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome friend, that shooter will be fine to start with but after seeing some of the shooters in this forum I`m sure it won`t be long before it`s sitting on the shelf.


----------



## rybak138dw (Apr 4, 2013)

lol that may be true but we'll find out,thanks for replying


----------



## rybak138dw (Apr 4, 2013)

how often should you change out the bands?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

When you see tears, heavy abrasion, or when they break. I don't have any experience with Barnett tubes, but the TheraBand tubes I use are usually good for 1000 or more shots.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello fellow newbie!! I don't have your model slingshot, but I had gotten a Bone Crusher something or another wrist rocket beast of a slingshot a few years back and ended up hating it due to the super heavy bands on it. I was in a car accident around the same time and blew out my left shoulder, could bearly pull a 42# bow let alone the Bone Crusher. So, I shelved it. A few months ago I found this forum and it opened my eyes to a whole new world of you don't have to buy what the store carries slingshots. I am a happy slingshot shooter now. Sure you can learn on anything, and use it just fine. But, really check out how to make your own. It will change everything.


----------



## rybak138dw (Apr 4, 2013)

i also had a question on how i can adapt a simple arrow rest for the black widow? any advice with pics or whatever would be great. thanks guys


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome and the important thing is to start shooting. You can always add more slingshots to the collection later. Don't forget tree branches are free and make some excellent shooters.


----------



## rybak138dw (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks ive been looking at the homemade ones as well


----------



## rybak138dw (Apr 4, 2013)

any ideas on how i can make an easy arrow rest out of metal for the black widow


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One way I seen on a youtube vid some where was to attach a round key ring between the forks using a couple rubber bands. The arrow is supported by and then shot through the hey ring.


----------



## rybak138dw (Apr 4, 2013)

any ideas of how to tie the rubber bands to the slingshot sorry for all the newb questions


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You actually could use some plastic zip ties instead to keep it simple.


----------



## rybak138dw (Apr 4, 2013)

true imma have to try that thanks i didnt think of that


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just buy a whisker biscuit. They are great!


----------

